# may move...any jobs in OT for expats?



## tonyat (Dec 7, 2008)

I have been offered an opportunity to move to South Africa for my job. I have visted the country many times and am very open to this possibility. The actual city where I will reside is somewhat outstanding, but is likely to be Durban. 

However, before I make such a decision one major concern is whether my husband could find a job. He is a licensed occupational therapist in the US. From what I can tell, there seems to be an emphasis on OT within SA; however, could this be a detriment to potential employment, as perhaps there is no need or opportunity for foreign OTs? I have gotten the impression that it can be very difficult for foreigners to find employment, but have also heard mixed messages in this regard in relation to OT. 

I would greatly appreciate any information anyone could offer on the viability of him finding a job in OT within South Africa, and perhaps even within Durban if known. Further, (if there is a possibility) any info known as to expected pay would be welcomed. 

While I am enthusiastic about this opportunity, he would be miserable if unemployed too long....and hence, the enthusiasm of us both would soon wain. 

Thank you for taking time to try to assist me. Wish all out there the best!

Tonya


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

tonyat said:


> While I am enthusiastic about this opportunity, he would be miserable if unemployed too long....and hence, the enthusiasm of us both would soon wain.
> 
> Thank you for taking time to try to assist me. Wish all out there the best!
> 
> Tonya


I suggest you enthuasistically contact:

South African Department of Home Affairs

South Africa desparately needs all the skills it can get and is responding
with a speed that proves that.


----------

